# 260 Acres, Monroe County available deer/turkey lease 2015-



## QSVC (Sep 17, 2015)

260 Acres on the Monroe/Crawford County line. Cut 3 years ago and replanted in pines. Also has creek frontage and hardwood bottoms. Power on site. Am willing to do a 5 year lease starting and $11/Ac and going up incrementally as per a schedule from there. PM me an e-mail address if interested. Thanks in advance.


----------



## armystrong20 (Sep 22, 2015)

pm sent


----------



## QSVC (Sep 25, 2015)

This tract has been leased. Thanks to any and all who showed interest.


----------

